# Import caravan to Portugal



## Patricia & Nero (13 d ago)

Hi all,

I bought a caravan in the Netherlands about 1 week ago and want to import it in Portugal but I can't find anywhere how to do so. The caravan currently has export plates until next Friday and he's from 1978. I can ask for a COC in case that's necessary and the weight is 712kg. 

I did import several cars to Portugal, but am not sure how to do this with a caravan. Could anyone help me?

Patricia


----------

